# Battery life and 4G issues....



## shiphtfour (Jul 14, 2011)

When I first got the Bionic, I was impressed by the battery life, it seemed to last more than 24 hrs even without a debloat or anything. But now, it seems like something has gone wrong with my phone, and I can barely get half a day's battery out of it. I also haven't had 4G in days when I know its in my area, I had it when I first got the phone and when I had the Charge. I've barely done anything to my Bionic, haven't rooted it, only installed a hand full of apps, don't use any widgets.... Why the performance drop and how can I fix it?


----------



## clintro (Jul 14, 2011)

Did you try a restart yet? Maybe it just needs a reboot

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedlim (Aug 25, 2011)

I had a similar situation. I copied my data from my external sd to my computer, pulled the card, formatted on computer, reinstalled and formatted in the phone, moved the data back and it seems like before. Not sure if this is what fixed it or if it was a random radio issue


----------



## footracer1983 (Jun 23, 2011)

IF you have the CDMA/LTE selected under your wireless settings but do not have LTE in your area, that might be draining your battery. I have LTE in my area and i notice signifigant more battery use when i am connected to the super high speed nets. If you are rooted, i would also try freezing some of the verizon bloat. I did that and noticed less battery drain.


----------



## shiphtfour (Jul 14, 2011)

I have tried restarting numerous times and I am positive that I have LTE in my area (LTE worked fine on my Charge and when I first got the Bionic). I doesn't really make sense that reformatting the sd card would fix my issues, but I'll give it a shot anyways. Thanks.


----------

